# comiendo, escuchando...(Gerundio /gérondif /en + participe présent)



## romescafe

Salut, tout le monde!

Soy nuevo en W/R y quisiera (como muchos de uds.) mejorar mi Frances 

Mi pregunta es...Existen los gerundios en Frances?? Eh buscado en todas partes la respuesta. 
Como se podria decir "Comiendo", "Escuchando", etc?


----------



## Domtom

-
1) En francés existe el _participe présent_ y también el _gérondif_.

2) Para obtener un _participe présent_, hay que fijarse en la raíz de la 1ª persona del plural del presente de indicativo: *jouons*, *jouant* ; *disons*, *disant* ; *finissons*, *finissant*. Para obtener un _gérondif_, es igual que para el _participe présent_, pero con *"en"* delante : *en jouant* ; *en disant* ; *en finissant*. 

3) _participes présent_ irregulares: *être*, *étant* ; *avoir*, *ayant* ; *savoir*, *sachant*.

4) _participe présent_ *étant* o *ayant* y _participe passé_ pueden ir juntos, para indicar una anterioridad: _Ce test est proposé aux élèves _*ayant*_ déjà _*envisagé*_ une orientation scientifique et technique et _*ayant **été **confortés*_ dans leur choix _; _tout n'_*étant*_ pas _*vendu*_ après ces premières soldes, le magasin décide une deuxième baisse des prix de 5 %_.

5) En periódicos, correo formal, administración... aparece más el _participe présent _que al hablar corrientemente: _urgent : cherchons secrétaire _*parlant*_ espagnol _; _n’_*ayant*_ pas reçu de réponse, le requérant saisit le_ _tribunal de commerce._

6) El _participe présent_ puede utilizarse para evitar la introducción de una relativa: _un homme _*ayant **(= qui a )*_ signé un contrat_.

7) Puede expresar la causa: *Etant donné*_ qu'elle a déjà eu *(= Ayant* déjà *eu)*__ une expérience avec une autre fille, en parler avec elle m'a beaucoup aidé à l'assumer_.

8) El _gérondif _sirve para expresar una acción que se sucede *al mismo tiempo* que otra acción, siendo *el **mismo sujeto *para los dos verbos: _tu peux te blesser _*en travaillant*.

9) El _gérondif_ puede expresar: la *simultaneidad*, _fais attention _*en téléchargeant*_ des objets sur le réseau _; la *causa* , *en refusant*_ ton bagage trop lourd, elle n'a pas fait d'entorse à la réglementation_ ; la *manera*, _il se noyait _*en essayant de la sauver* ; la *condición*, _tu réussiras *en travaillant*._

10) *Tout + gérondif* expresa la *oposición *: _le sage dit beaucoup *tout en restant* silencieux._
-


----------



## feeskaa

Bonjour,
S'il te plaît DOMTOM, est-ce que ce serait possible que tu m'expliques l'utilisation de los gerundios en espagnol?
franchement, je n'arrive pas à saisir leur utilisation exacte!!
Por ejemplo, "la chica esta escribiendo" significa "la fille est entrain d'écrire"?  et est-ce toujours nécessaire d'utiliser le verbe "estar" avec?
gracias de antemano


----------



## grandluc

Effectivement, la traduction du présent continu en français est:
-être en train de + infinitif (estar + gérondif en espagnol)
Je suis en train de manger (estoy comiendo)


----------



## feeskaa

merci encore!


----------



## Domtom

-
Confirmo lo dicho por *Feeskaa* y *Grandluc*:

*Formación verbo être en presente + en train de + infinitivo*​ 
En español se traduce por 

*estar + gerundio*​ 

Por otra parte, ​ 


> Cuando en español decimos _he visto a Pedro corriendo en el campo_ no queda claro quién corría, si el sujeto de la frase (yo) o Pedro. Esta ambigüedad no se da en francés gracias a las dos clases de gerundio que hay:​
> FORMACIÓN DEL 1º: Raíz de la 1ª del plural del presente de indicativo + ant
> Ej.: nous voulons .. voul*ant*​
> Excepciones: être (étant), avoir (ayant), savoir (sachant)​
> Otra función de este gerundio consiste en sustituir una conjunción subordinada:​
> Ejs.: Sur la route, marchait un groupe de jeunes _chantant _et _riant _(=qui chantaient et qui riaient).
> Les personnes ayant un ticket bleu... (=qui aient un ticket bleu...).​
> 
> FORMACIÓN DEL 2º: Anteponiendo la preposición *en *al primer gerundio:​
> Ej.: voulant ... *en *voulant​
> 
> Teniendo esto en cuenta, el ejemplo en español se puede traducir de dos maneras:​
> J'ai vu Pierre *courant *à la campagne ... Es Pierre quien realiza la acción de correr​
> J'ai vu Pierre *en courant *à la campagne ...Es el sujeto (je) quien realiza la acción de correr.​


 
FUENTE:​ 
Juan Antonio MORA LEITÂO: *Gramática de la Lengua Francesa.* (Documento PDF bajado de Internet.)​


----------



## feeskaa

Pues, según lo que yo he entiendido, vamos a decir:
"yo he visto Pierre corriendo al campo" por la primera frase
y "corriendo, yo he visto Pierre en el campo" por la segunda
*¿*es correcto?
y gracias por las informaciones DOMTOM!


----------



## Domtom

feeskaa said:


> Pues, según lo que yo he entendido, vamos a decir:
> "yo he visto Pierre corriendo al campo" por la primera frase (el _"yo" _se puede omitir, pues aunque digas solamente _"he visto"_ , sin el _"yo"_ , se sobreentiende perfectamente y además el _"yo"_ sólo se pone para insistir. Digamos que _he visto = j'ai vu_ ; _yo he visto = moi, j'ai vu_). (Se dice _corriendo en el campo_.)
> y "corriendo, yo he visto Pierre en el campo" por la segunda (Aquí ya parece más que es _"yo"_ quien corre, pero aún así no estoy seguro de que la ambigüedad quede totalmente resuelta.)


 
1ª) Si es Pedro quien corre:

Se puede decir de dos modos:

a) _He visto a Pedro corriendo en el campo  . _He puesto "" porque es correctísimo, pero lo que pasa es que es ambigua, aunque casi siempre se produce el "milagro"  de que el interlocutor entiende quién es quién, no sé por qué. Es como decir: _He grabado con videocámara a mi novia caminando por la calle_. ¿Quién caminaba? ¿Ella o yo?

b) Para que no haya ambigüedad: _He visto a Pedro cuando éste corría en el campo_. Si dijeras _He visto a Pedro cuando corría en el campo _, continuaría habiendo ambigüedad, porque _corría_ = (_él / yo corría_  ).


2ª) Si soy _yo_ quien estaba corriendo:

Se puede decir de dos modos:

a) _He visto a Pedro corriendo en el campo._ Aquí puedo decir lo mismo que dije para 1ª a) (que es ambiguo, pero correcto).

b) _Corriendo yo en el campo, he visto a Pedro._ O también: _Estaba yo corriendo en el campo cuando vi a Pedro_. Posiblemente haya algún otro modo de decirlo, pero hay que procurar no alargar mucho la frase.


----------



## feeskaa

Merci beaucoup DOMTOM!! tu explicacion está más clara que el agua,pero quisiera saber que represente "_éste" en la frase siguiente : "He visto a Pedro cuando éste corría en el campo_." 
Pienso que  "_corría" es en el subjuntivo, "éste corria" es una otra forma de subjuntivo?_
_gracias_
_saludos_


----------



## Víctor Pérez

feeskaa said:


> Merci beaucoup DOMTOM!! tu explicacion está más clara que el agua,pero quisiera saber que represente "_éste" en la frase siguiente : "He visto a Pedro cuando éste corría en el campo_."
> Pienso que "_corría" es en el subjuntivo, "éste corria" es una otra forma de subjuntivo?_
> _gracias_
> _saludos_


 
Pas exactement, *Feeskaa*.

La traduction de:
He visto a Pedro cuando *éste* corría en el campo.

Serait:
J'ai vu Pierre alors que *celui-ci* courait dans les champs.

Ce qui pourrait se dire:
J'ai vu Pierre alors qu'il courait dans les champs.

Ou bien, en employant le participe présent: 
J'ai vu Pierre courant dans les champs.

Ou bien:
J'ai vu Pierre en train de courir dans les champs.


----------



## feeskaa

oups!!!  éste=celui-ci  bien sûr!! 
gracias Victor


----------



## Domtom

feeskaa said:


> tu explicación está más clara que el agua, pero quisiera saber que represente  representa "_éste" en la frase siguiente : "He visto a Pedro cuando éste corría en el campo_."
> Pienso que "_corría" es en el  está en subjuntivo; ¿"éste corría" es _otra _forma de subjuntivo?_


 
Hola *Feeskaa*.

1) éste = este hombre = Pedro. 

2) *éste* es un pronombre, porque sustituye al nombre "hombre" (bueno, sustituye al demostrativo + nombre, o sea, a "*este hombre*"). Por eso _éste _lleva acento, para distinguirlo del demostrativo (_este_), que se pronuncian y escriben igual. Sin embargo, la nueva ortografía del español establece que ya no es obligatorio poner tilde en _éste_, a condición de tener un contexto que evite la confusión.

3) _"He visto a Pedro cuando éste corría en el campo_." Aquí _corría_ no es subjuntivo, ni ninguna forma parecida al subjuntivo ; bueno, de hecho, no lo es en ninguna otra frase posible. Siempre es el pretérito imperfecto de indicativo (corría, corrías, corría, corríamos, corriáis, corrían).
-


----------



## feeskaa

Pero pensaba que debemos emplear el subjuntivo despuès de "cuando"!!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

No siempre, *Feeskaa*.

Cuando vaya al cine, llevaré palomitas (subjuntivo).
Cuando voy al cine, llevo palomitas (indicativo).
Cuando iba al cine, llevaba palomitas (indicativo).


----------



## feeskaa

y porqué victor? por mi, decir cuando vaya o voy es la misma cosa


----------



## grandluc

C'est un point de grammaire:
Cuando+subjonctif = Quand+futur
Cuando+indicatif = Quand + indicatif


----------



## feeskaa

tu explicacion me ha aclarado muchas cosas!! simple, clair et net.
gracias


----------



## romescafe

Muchas gracias a todos por aclararme esta, duda 
Pero todavia hay algo que no entiendo muy bien. Por ejemplo arriba se escribió la oración 
"Sur la route, marchait un groupe de jeunes CHANTANT et RIANT." 

Esta establecido que el grupo de jovenes va cantando y riendo. 

Ahora no sé cómo se puede decir "Los jovenes ESTAN cantando y riendo".
Acaso el "Les jeunes sont chantant et riant"?? (Estoy en lo erroneo?)


----------



## feeskaa

hola Romescafe,
pienso que la traduccion esta:
les jeunes sont entrain de chanter et de rire.
C'est la règle que m'a donnée Grandluc: 
estar + gérondif en espagnol = être entrain de + infinitif
estan cantado = sont entrain de chanter
saludos


----------



## Domtom

feeskaa said:


> hola *Romescafe*,
> pienso que la traducción es esta:
> les jeunes sont en train de chanter et de rire.
> C'est la règle que m'a donnée *Grandluc*:
> estar + gérondif en espagnol = être en train de + infinitif
> están cantado = sont en train de chanter
> saludos


 
Yo pienso como *Feeskaa*.
-


----------



## romescafe

Bueno, Por fin!!  Ahora si entiendo todo.  No se imaginan cuanto tiempo eh tenido esa duda.  Merci a todos uds...

saludos desde Houston!


----------



## Urquh

Buenas, no me quedo muy claro. Entonces se puede decir directamente el verbo en gerundio sin el EN, por ejemplo "*ou etes-vous? allant au cinéma*", o se dice "*ou etes-vous? je suis en train de aller au cinéma?*" No me queda muy claro cuando se pone directamente el verbo en gerundio, cuando se pon con el EN + verbo en gerundio y cuando se usa el je suis en train de?


----------



## Paquita

Urquh said:


> Entonces se puede decir directamente el verbo en gerundio sin el EN, por ejemplo "*ou etes-vous? allant au cinéma*", o se dice "*ou etes-vous? je suis en train de aller au cinéma?*"



je suis en train de = estoy + gerundio, pero se usa menos que en español

¿Dónde estáis? yendo al cine = où êtes-vous? nous allons au cinéma, en route pour le cinéma, entre chez nous et le cinéma... 
Un gerundio solo no se suele traducir como un gerundio francés sino muchas veces por un sustantivo o un verbo conjugado

¿Paseando? Alors, on se promène ? Vous faites une promenade ? C'est l'heure de la promenade ?...

en + participe présent = gerundio o al+infinitivo
¿Cómo aprendes español? escuchando vídeos => en écoutant
¿Cuando has aprendido esta frase? al ir a España => en allant


----------



## Urquh

Gracias por tu respuesta Paquit&, pero aun no me queda claro.

Hasta donde he comprendido el EN se aplica cuando se expresa simultaniendad. 

En buvant, il a eu un accident (no se si este correcto).  

Pero en este mismo hilo se indico previamente 

"Ou bien, en employant le participe présent: 
J'ai vu Pierre courant dans les champs.

Ou bien:
J'ai vu Pierre en train de courir dans les champs."}

Tu me indicaste, que no se pone el verbo en gerundio directamente, sino que se conjuga en presente, pero en el ejemplo que cite si lo hacen.

Por favor aclarame esta duda.


----------



## Paquita

En buvant, il a eu un accident  (en + pp)
J'ai vu Pierre courant dans les champs . (pp, no hay "en") equivale una proposición relativa (o su equivalente, un adjetivo en algunos casos) = *que* corría o que estaba corriendo = J'ai vu Pierre en train de courir dans les champs 

Lo que pasa es que confundes gerundio (el tiempo español -ando o el francés en+ participio presente que contesta las preguntas comment o quand) con el participio presente que indica una acción.

J'ai vu Pierre courant (= que + verbo) no es il est tombé en courant (¿cómo cayó)


----------



## Etienne9127

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Hola, sé que la pregunta puede ser un poco exigente, no espero una gran explicación, sólo un poco de iluminación ya que me encuentro un poco confundido.
Tengo un problema con el gerundio, solemos en español usar el gerundio indistintamente, estoy comiendo unos ricos tacos, estoy corriendo por la calle, voy llegando tarde a la cita, etc., pero me surge un problema cuando intento pasarlo a francés. 

He aquí un poco de contexto: 

Una de las cosas que yo he aprendido *leyendo, escribiendo y estudiando* es que esto se aprende; se puede aprender. Se puede aprender a liderar.

Mi propuesta en francés es ésta:

Une des choses que j'ai appris en lisant, en écrivant et en étudiant c'est que cela s'apprend, on peut l'apprend. On peut apprendre à diriger.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,


Etienne9127 said:


> Hola, sé que la pregunta puede ser un poco exigente, *no espero una gran explicación, sólo un poco de iluminación* ...


Je  ne suis pas sûr de comprendre ce que tu attends. Pour la "Pentecôte",  je ne suis pas de force, mais on peut essayer la lampe de poche...
La seule chose à savoir (en plus de ce qui précède): le français utilise_ moins facilement_ le pp (gerundio) que l'espagnol, et préfère souvent d'autres formes pour exprimer la même idée

1 - a)  ta traduction "en lisant, en écrivant et en étudiant" est tout à fait correcte.
    b) on peut aussi traduire par *"à force de"+infinitif*s .... à force de lire, d'écrire et d'étudier ....
après c'est une question de goût et de style...

2 - a) "estoy comiendo ..." - la plupart du temps, nous considérons que* le présent de l'indicatif suffit** "je mange"* implique l'idée " je suis mangeant " (!!!ne JAMAIS utiliser cette forme erronée!!!!)
 Ce qui veut dire que très souvent "estar+gerundio" peut très bien se traduire par le verbe conjugué seul.
    b) si ocurre que estoy comiendo, pero quiero que el interlocutor lo  note y sepa que lo estoy haciendo (no estoy totalmente disponible), voy a  decir :  "*je suis en train *de manger"


----------



## Etienne9127

Merci pour ton aide jprr. Je compris l'usage du pp maintenant.


----------

